# Maine Trip



## Jim (Jun 11, 2007)

Xmytruck and I are heading up to Maine Thursday morning and are fishing until Sunday. This is my annual Fathers day trip, and I get pumped this time every year.

This year we will be fishing the NEW Moon. 

The weather is supposed to be be high 70's partly sunny.

And I just read this from another forum: 

According to the Prime times bite calendar, Thursday June 14, 2007 is the best fishing day of the year, rating 98 out of 100. Just thought I'd share. I don't have it in front of me now but when I look at it again I'll post the times of day that are supposed to be PRIME! good luck! 

The following day is a 91 (Friday) 
and Saturday is a 70-something, i think 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I need to buy A lottery ticket.


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 11, 2007)

Killer, sounds like a really fun trip. Hope that Prime Time calendar thingy is right!


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 11, 2007)

Can't wait to go bro..
I am fighting a cold  was able to get my temp down to 100 hopefull by Thrusday I will be good to go..


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 11, 2007)

good luck up there! Hope you guys catch a bunch! Fishnfever and I will be up there in October...we hope to squeeze a little fishing in while we are there.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2007)

Have a great trip Jimmy and xmytruck!! Be sure and bring the camera so we can see how your fishing trip went .


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Getting ready!

Narrowed it down to 5 rods

7ft medium heavy Kistler LTA paired with a scorpion MG for plastics
7ft medium Kistler LTA paired with an Abu Garcia STX for Crank baits
6'6 Gloomis GLX 782 paired with an Alphas ITO for morning and evening topwater popper action.

7'6 heavy action Shimano Crucial flipping stick paired with a High speed Daiwa Zillion for flipping Jigs and plastics into the thick stuff (using 50# power pro braid)

and Finally 

6'8 shimano crucial drop shot rod paired with a daiwa sol 2000 with 8 pound suffix ellite. Im using this for finesse plastics and drop shotting.


Then the bad news (Sorry xmytruck). I have this Cabelas advanced Anglers bag filled to the rim again. The thing must weigh 60 pounds. I cant even take all the things I want. 

I love these problems. :mrgreen: 

Maybe one day. We can have a Tinboats gathering on some lake for a few days...That would be awesome.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2007)

A gathering sounds great - Someplace south in the winter!


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 12, 2007)

jeesh! You might think you were a girl LOL Imagine if you were!?!? you'd need clothes and different shoes...and...and...

a gathering would be awesome!


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> jeesh! You might think you were a girl LOL Imagine if you were!?!? you'd need clothes and different shoes...and...and...
> 
> a gathering would be awesome!




There will be no time to change clothes....there are fish to be caught!  Same outfit for 4 days. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> There will be no time to change clothes....there are fish to be caught!  Same outfit for 4 days. :shock:



On second thought, maybe a gathering would be a bad idea? Better that we keep you at long distance over the net  

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no time to change clothes....there are fish to be caught!  Same outfit for 4 days. :shock:
> ...




:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

Im telling you, things just cant get any better! Im going to jinx myself, I can feel it.

https://waldo.villagesoup.com/sports/story.cfm?storyID=94473


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 13, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> > jeesh! You might think you were a girl LOL Imagine if you were!?!? you'd need clothes and different shoes...and...and...
> ...



ewwww...gross!! hahaah... 

yeah lets just stay on the net..... I'm with Esquired on that one hehe


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 13, 2007)

awe a little stank never hurt anyone. lol. a gathering, hmmmm. well it seems to me, if you all want a winter gathering, what a better place to do it than in sunny california. we have many many lakes in southern california that hold monster bass. many that hold salmon and trout as well. luckily we dont have a season on them either. if you all want to do this for real, let me know and i will put one together.


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok folks, Im out of here. I will be back some time Sunday night hopefully with a mssive report! 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2007)

We're Back! 


They can take there moon phase theories and the perfect temps and fish calendars and throw them out the window. :roll: Fishing was ok at best. I will put up a report tonight when I get home!


----------

